# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Αρνητικες σκεψεις-υπεραναλυση-ανασφαλεια-ΑΓΧΟΣ

## Μητσάκος

Μετα απο αυτη την ασχημη και περιεργη φαση που περναγα,νιωθω τους τελευταιους μηνες,οτι γινομαι ολο και καλυτερα και αυτο επειδη σταματησα να μου βαζω ταμπελακια,επειδη ειπα στον εαυτο μου οτι μονο αγχος ειναι και τιποτα αλλο..αλλα παρολα αυτα,συνεχιζω να κανω τα ιδια..θα μιλησω γενικα για τις σκεψεις και οχι για καποιες συγκρεκριμενες..Λοιπον,μου ερχετε λοιπον μια σκεψη...,αν ειναι κατι παραλογο ή τρομακτικο για εμενα,θα τιναχτω και δεν θα σκεφτομαι ''αν'' ισχυσει ποτε τι θα κανω αλλα οτι ισχυει ή οτι θα ισχυσει και οτι θα μου προκαλεσει καποιο προβλημα και οτι θα με βασανισει κλπ...σαν να θελω να το προκαλεσω δηλαδη(ενω δεν θελω)..μετα αρχιζουν οι γενικευσεις του στυλ'' το σκεφτομαι εντονα,με πιανει κατι,αρα ισχυει''..μετα παω να σκεφτω κατι θετικο..και κατευθειαν ξαναπροκαλω την αρνητικη σκεψη,μετα λεω στον εαυτο μου ''σταματα να το σκεφτεσε'' και αυτο γινετε πιο εντονο..
Γενικα οτι σκεψη και αν μου ρθει πρεπει να αναλυσω την καθε λεπτομερεια,για να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι δεν ισχυει και οτι δεν ''κινδυνευω'' απο αυτο για το μηπως ισχυει ή οχι.Επισης κατι αλλο που προκαλει αυτες τις σκεψεις ειναι οταν με πιανει 'κατι'' ετσι στο ξαφνικο..Π.χ. ειχα βγει μια φορα με τα παιδια και με πιασε μια μελαγχολια νομιζω και εγω αρχισα να το αναλυω με ερωτησεις:''γιατι με επιασε,τι φταιει τωρα και νιωθω ετσι?,μηπως ειναι κατι σοβαρο?'' κλπ..Και το ακομα χειροτερο που κανω..ειναι που γυρναω συνεχως πισω σε αυτα που ειχα παλια..και λεω στον εαυτο μου..αφου τοσο καιρο ειχα μονο αγχος γιατι ενιωθα ετσι?γιατι με πιαναν ολα αυτα? και μετα (μερικες φορες ομως)παω ΠΑΛΙ να τα προκαλεσω λεγοντας στον εαυτο μου συνεχως οτι ισχυει αυτο που σκεφτομαι,συνεχως.σαν εμμονη ενα πραγμα(να προσθεσω οτι και λογο καποιων φοβιων και λογο των σκεψεων μου χω δημιουργησει και ψυχαναγκασμους)...
Ειναι αρκετες φορες βεβαια που κανω πραγματα και ξεχνιεμε αλλα οι σκεψεις καποια στιγμη ξαναρχοντε..
Τι μπορω να κανω για να σταματησω να κανω οολο αυτο το πραγμα??

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Μητσακο γεια σου!Διαβασα το μηνυμα σου και καταλαβα οτι περνας δυσκολα γιατι ολα αυτα τα περναω κι εγω!Στην αρχη ξεκινησα με απλες φοβιες για αρρωστιες αλλα αυτο μεγαλωσε,εγινε υποχονδριαση και οι συνεχεις αρνητικες σκεψεις μπλοκαρουν το μυαλο!Εγω Μητσακο,το παλευω πολυ,πααααρα πολυ,καθε μερα,βγαινοντας καποια βολτα,περπατωντας στη θαλασσα,διαβαζοντας βιβλια για αυτες τις περιπτωσεις(οπως Μπαρμαρα Μπεργκερ που ειναι καταπληκτικη!)κανοντας μονη μου λιγο διαλογισμο και γενικα προσπαθωντας με νυχια και με δοντια!Οταν συνειδητοποιω οτι ολα αυτα που μου ερχονται στο μυαλο ΔΕΝ ειναι αληθεια,τοτε προσγειωνομαι στην πραγματικοτητα!Αυτο που με στεναχωρει περισσοτερο ειναι οτι ερχονται αυτοι οι καταραμενοι φοβοι η οι αρνητικες σκεψεις απ το πουθενα,λες και παω πισω να "ξυσω πληγες" αλλα χωρις να το θελω!Ειναι δυσκολη η κατασταση αυτη αλλα δεν χανω την αισιοδοξια μου οτι θα παω καλα γιατι εχω μεγαλη θεληση να μην καταθεσω τα οπλα,ειναι το μονο που με σωνει.....

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Μητσακο γεια σου!Διαβασα το μηνυμα σου και καταλαβα οτι περνας δυσκολα γιατι ολα αυτα τα περναω κι εγω!Στην αρχη ξεκινησα με απλες φοβιες για αρρωστιες αλλα αυτο μεγαλωσε,εγινε υποχονδριαση και οι συνεχεις αρνητικες σκεψεις μπλοκαρουν το μυαλο!Εγω Μητσακο,το παλευω πολυ,πααααρα πολυ,καθε μερα,βγαινοντας καποια βολτα,περπατωντας στη θαλασσα,διαβαζοντας βιβλια για αυτες τις περιπτωσεις(οπως Μπαρμαρα Μπεργκερ που ειναι καταπληκτικη!)κανοντας μονη μου λιγο διαλογισμο και γενικα προσπαθωντας με νυχια και με δοντια!Οταν συνειδητοποιω οτι ολα αυτα που μου ερχονται στο μυαλο ΔΕΝ ειναι αληθεια,τοτε προσγειωνομαι στην πραγματικοτητα!Αυτο που με στεναχωρει περισσοτερο ειναι οτι ερχονται αυτοι οι καταραμενοι φοβοι η οι αρνητικες σκεψεις απ το πουθενα,λες και παω πισω να "ξυσω πληγες" αλλα χωρις να το θελω!Ειναι δυσκολη η κατασταση αυτη αλλα δεν χανω την αισιοδοξια μου οτι θα παω καλα γιατι εχω μεγαλη θεληση να μην καταθεσω τα οπλα,ειναι το μονο που με σωνει.....


Σε καταλαβαινω...Εγω βεβαια επισκεφτομαι μια στο τοσο εναν ψυχολογο γιατι το να συζητησω αυτα που φοβαμαι με καποιον καλο μου φιλο για μενα ειναι αδυνατον..εσυ εχεις σκεφτει να δεχτεις καμια βοηθεια?Μοιραζεσε με κανεναν τις απασχολιες σου?Βγαζεις ακρη ή κανεις και εσυ κυκλους?

----------


## kosto30

αυτη η νοητικη διαιτα του στυλ οτι συνειδειτα για δεκα μερες δεν θα σκεφτω παραπανω απο ενα λεπτο κατι αρνητικο εχει και πλακα και αποδιδει!!την προτεινε ενα φιλος!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Κανω ψυχαναλυση εδω και ενα χρονο,στην αρχη καθε εβδομαδα και μετα μια φορα το μηνα,ειναι και το οικονομικο στη μεση....με βοηθαει αρκετα,στην αρχη ειδικα πολυ!Σημερα,απ το πρωι μεχρι τωρα,εχω ενα ψιλομουδιασμα στο αριστερο χερι,απ τον καρπο μεχρι το μπρατσο και το μυαλο μου πηγε στην σκληρινση γιατι καποτε ειχα διαβασει οτι ειναι ενα απ τα συμπτωματα....αμεσως στην καταστροφολογια!Φυσικα & γνωριζω οτι ολα προερχονται απ τις σκεψεις μας αλλα γιατι καθε μερα να μου εμφανιζονται ψυχοσωματικα?Τι ειναι παλι αυτο το μουδιασμα??Αυτη η "νοητικη διαιτα" των 10 ημερων kosto30,ειναι πολυ εξυπνη αλλα υπερβολικα δυσκολη!Την πρωτοδιαβασα σ ενα απ τα βιβλια της Μπεργκερ και την προσπαθησα αλλα το να κανεις αμεσως αντικατασταση των αρνητικων σκεψεων δυστυχως δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο,μακαρι να ηταν!

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα σου μελος κ εγω περασα κακοποιηση μετα μου γυρισε σε καταθλιψη κ προσπαθω να επικεντρωνομαι στους ανθρωπους που αγαπαω το αγορι μου κ τους δικους μου κ εφοσον λες οτι εχεις παιδια αφιερωσε τους αρκετο χρονο να ξεχαστεις καπως,Τωρα η καταθλιψη περασε μετα απο χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια κ για πολυ καιρο το παραμικρο αρνητικο να ενιωθα κατευθειαν νομιζα οτι θα μου γυρισει σε καταθλιψη κ η ειδικος που πηγαινω μου ελεγε τοτε μην νομιζω οτι εχω παλι,Τωρα μου εμεινε εντονο αγχος για να μην παθουνε κατι το αγορι μου κ οι δικοι μου κ αρκετες ιδεοληψιες που προσπαθω να τις πολεμω,Καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις κ πρεπει να εντοπισεις τι ειναι αυτο που σου δημιουργει τετοιο αγχος καθημερινοτητα σου ετσι κ ειναι η οικογενεια σου η δουλεια σου οικονομικο προβλημα κτπλ.... οταν το εντοπισεις καιρος ειναι να δεις κατα ποσο αντιμετωπιζεται

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Καλησπερα σου μελος κ εγω περασα κακοποιηση μετα μου γυρισε σε καταθλιψη κ προσπαθω να επικεντρωνομαι στους ανθρωπους που αγαπαω το αγορι μου κ τους δικους μου κ εφοσον λες οτι εχεις παιδια αφιερωσε τους αρκετο χρονο να ξεχαστεις καπως,Τωρα η καταθλιψη περασε μετα απο χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια κ για πολυ καιρο το παραμικρο αρνητικο να ενιωθα κατευθειαν νομιζα οτι θα μου γυρισει σε καταθλιψη κ η ειδικος που πηγαινω μου ελεγε τοτε μην νομιζω οτι εχω παλι,Τωρα μου εμεινε εντονο αγχος για να μην παθουνε κατι το αγορι μου κ οι δικοι μου κ αρκετες ιδεοληψιες που προσπαθω να τις πολεμω,Καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις κ πρεπει να εντοπισεις τι ειναι αυτο που σου δημιουργει τετοιο αγχος καθημερινοτητα σου ετσι κ ειναι η οικογενεια σου η δουλεια σου οικονομικο προβλημα κτπλ.... οταν το εντοπισεις καιρος ειναι να δεις κατα ποσο αντιμετωπιζεται


Λαθος τοπικ μυσπ! :Ρ :Ρ

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Κανω ψυχαναλυση εδω και ενα χρονο,στην αρχη καθε εβδομαδα και μετα μια φορα το μηνα,ειναι και το οικονομικο στη μεση....με βοηθαει αρκετα,στην αρχη ειδικα πολυ!Σημερα,απ το πρωι μεχρι τωρα,εχω ενα ψιλομουδιασμα στο αριστερο χερι,απ τον καρπο μεχρι το μπρατσο και το μυαλο μου πηγε στην σκληρινση γιατι καποτε ειχα διαβασει οτι ειναι ενα απ τα συμπτωματα....αμεσως στην καταστροφολογια!Φυσικα & γνωριζω οτι ολα προερχονται απ τις σκεψεις μας αλλα γιατι καθε μερα να μου εμφανιζονται ψυχοσωματικα?Τι ειναι παλι αυτο το μουδιασμα??Αυτη η "νοητικη διαιτα" των 10 ημερων kosto30,ειναι πολυ εξυπνη αλλα υπερβολικα δυσκολη!Την πρωτοδιαβασα σ ενα απ τα βιβλια της Μπεργκερ και την προσπαθησα αλλα το να κανεις αμεσως αντικατασταση των αρνητικων σκεψεων δυστυχως δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο,μακαρι να ηταν!


ειναι οντως δυσκολο..αλλα μπορεις να το αντιμετωπισεις..εμενα οταν μου ρχετε η σκεψη,επειδη φοβαμαι να την αναλυσω..προσπαθω να την αγνοησω...μερικες φορες πετυχαινει..αλλα δεν λυνετε ετσι το προβλημα..

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Οι σκέψεις είναι άρρητα συνδεδεμένες με τα συναισθήματα, αν αφαιρέσουμε τις σκέψεις που σχετίζονται με αρνητικά συναισθήματα, θα δούμε πολύ σύντομα να γεμίζουμε με μια διαρκή δύναμη χαράς. Οι αρνητικές σκέψεις διοχετεύουν την ζωτική μας ενέργεια προς το ”κακό” με αποτέλεσμα σταδιακά να αισθανόμαστε πως όλα πάνε στραβά ως που τελικά καταφέρνουμε να πάνε πραγματικά όλα στραβά στην ζωή μας. Και κάτι τελευταίο και σημαντικότερο μην ξεχνάτε ποτέ να κάνετε 3 καλές σκέψεις για να εξισορροπήσετε την 1 αρνητική. Έρευνες έχουν δείξει πως ο μέσος άνθρωπός κάνει 60.000 σκέψεις ημερησίως, από αυτές το 80% είναι αρνητικές. Αλλάξτε άμεσα την αναλογία…!

----------


## Moody

Γειά σου Μητσάκο. Μυρίζομαι κατάθλιψη. Είχα και εγώ όλα όσα λες και ένιωθα πολλή μόνη σε αυτό και πάρα πολύ εγκλωβισμένη. Ήταν μια κατάσταση του μυαλού μου που μου φαινόταν αδύνατο να την ξεπεράσω. Μου πήρε καιρό να την ξεπεράσω. Την ξεπέρασα μόνη μου μετά από δύο χρόνια που ήμουν συνέχεια στη τσίτα. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι να βρείς ασχολίες που να σου αρέσουν να κάνεις...ξεκίνα να σκέφτεσαι πράγματα που θα ήθελες να κάνεις και κάνε όνειρα για αυτά...προσπάθησε να βλέπεις μέλλον και βάλε στοίχημα με τον εαυτό σου οτι πχ άμα θέλεις να μάθεις του χρόνου πιάνο δε θα κάνεις καμία αρνητική σκέψη για αυτό....και αν κάνεις σκέψου γιατί την έκανες και προσπάθησε να βελτιώσεις ή να αποβάλλεις τη πηγή του κακού. Εγώ πλέον κάνω πολλά όνειρα και ας μη γίνουν ποτέ....! Αρκεί να τα φαντάζομαι για να είμαι καλά...για να μπορω να ξυπναω το πρωι και να σηκωνομαι απο το κρεβατι! Πλεον παω σε ψυχολογο αλλά το δυσκολο κομματι το περασα εντελως μονη μου ωσπου ειπα "ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ" ..."ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ".... μπορω να σου πω οτι εχω και αγχος και αναλύω τα πραγματα....και ειμαι στη τσιτα αλλά σε πολύ πολύ λιγότερο βαθμό....δε συγκρίνεται με παλιά! ...

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Γειά σου Μητσάκο. Μυρίζομαι κατάθλιψη. Είχα και εγώ όλα όσα λες και ένιωθα πολλή μόνη σε αυτό και πάρα πολύ εγκλωβισμένη. Ήταν μια κατάσταση του μυαλού μου που μου φαινόταν αδύνατο να την ξεπεράσω. Μου πήρε καιρό να την ξεπεράσω. Την ξεπέρασα μόνη μου μετά από δύο χρόνια που ήμουν συνέχεια στη τσίτα. Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι να βρείς ασχολίες που να σου αρέσουν να κάνεις...ξεκίνα να σκέφτεσαι πράγματα που θα ήθελες να κάνεις και κάνε όνειρα για αυτά...προσπάθησε να βλέπεις μέλλον και βάλε στοίχημα με τον εαυτό σου οτι πχ άμα θέλεις να μάθεις του χρόνου πιάνο δε θα κάνεις καμία αρνητική σκέψη για αυτό....και αν κάνεις σκέψου γιατί την έκανες και προσπάθησε να βελτιώσεις ή να αποβάλλεις τη πηγή του κακού. Εγώ πλέον κάνω πολλά όνειρα και ας μη γίνουν ποτέ....! Αρκεί να τα φαντάζομαι για να είμαι καλά...για να μπορω να ξυπναω το πρωι και να σηκωνομαι απο το κρεβατι! Πλεον παω σε ψυχολογο αλλά το δυσκολο κομματι το περασα εντελως μονη μου ωσπου ειπα "ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΠΙΑ" ..."ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ".... μπορω να σου πω οτι εχω και αγχος και αναλύω τα πραγματα....και ειμαι στη τσιτα αλλά σε πολύ πολύ λιγότερο βαθμό....δε συγκρίνεται με παλιά! ...


Καταθλιψη?Εγω?..Πριν κατι μηνες ναι θα μπορουσα να το πω..αλλα πλεον..οχι..οσο και αν επιμονες και να ναι αυτες οι σκεψεις(η οποιες πηγαζοντε απο φοβιες κυριοτερα)..δεν τις αφηνω παντα να με παρουν απο κατω..και γενικα,απολαμβανω πραγματα..αρα,οχι δεν νομιζω να χω καταθλιψη

----------


## Moody

Τότε πως γίνεται να είναι τόσο έντονη η υπερανάλυση; Μητσάκο μπορείς να μας πείς τι σε απασχολεί αυτή τη περίοδο; Λες για φοβίες; Εχουν να κάνουν με τα οικονομικά ή με τι;

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Τότε πως γίνεται να είναι τόσο έντονη η υπερανάλυση; Μητσάκο μπορείς να μας πείς τι σε απασχολεί αυτή τη περίοδο; Λες για φοβίες; Εχουν να κάνουν με τα οικονομικά ή με τι;


Καταρχας ειμαι μαθητης Γ' λυκειου..(αρα τα οικονομικα δεν ειναι κατι που με απασχολει ακομη)..Θα πω γενικα εδω τι με απασχολει..αλλα εχω γραψει αναλυτικα καποια απο αυτα που με απασχολουσαν εντονα σε αυτο το φορουμ αν θες να ψαξεις να τα δεις,.Γενικα λοιπον,εχω φοβια του ερωτα και γενικα του κολληματος..(δηλαδη αμα μαρεσει μια κοπελα θα φοβαμαι το κολλημα και θα αρχισουν να μου ρχοντε περιεργες/παραλογες ιδεες,καθως και τεσταρισματα )..μετα ειναι η φοβια να μην παθω κατι σοβαρο που μπορει να με βλαψει πολυ ασχημα,φοβιες μην εχω ή μην παθω ασχημα νοσηματα(και σωματικα και ψυχικα),μερικες φορες φοβαμαι μηπως καποιος θελει να μου κανει κακο ή μηπως με παρακολοθουν και τελος αν πραγματα(ασχημα)που χω ζησει ξαναρθουν ή δεν εφυγαν ποτε και απλα ''ξεχνιεμαι'' λιγο απο αυτα..Λογο αυτων των φοβιων (που φετος εγιναν εντονες),εχω πολλους ψυχαναγκασμους του στυλ ''κανε αυτο/μην το κανεις ετσι αλλιως θα παθεις/μπορει να παθεις κατι κακο'',παραλογες,εντονες εμμονες σκεψεις,υπεραναλυση/αναλυση καθε σκεψης,πολλες γενικευσεις και τεσταρισματα..αυτα με απασχολουν..

----------


## Moody

'Ενας γνωστός μου είχε ψυχαναγκασμούς και έπαιρνε φάρμακα. Εκείνος είχε εμμονές με τη καθαριότητα κυρίως ... 10 φορές πλύσιμο χεριών κλπ. Και σίγουρα πολλά άλλα που δεν είμαι σε θέση να ξέρω. Αυτό που μου είπε είναι οτι πήγε σε ψυχολόγο ο οποίος δε τον βοήθησε καθόλου και έχασε και χρόνο και χρήμα. Ενώ ήταν φανερό οτι ήταν ψυχαναγκαστικός ομως ποτε ο ψυχολόγος δε του πρότεινε να πάει σε ψυχίατρο. Μετέπειτα αφου ταλαιπωρούνταν πολύ πήγε σε ψυχίατρο που του πρότεινε ο πατέρας του και ξεκίνησε αγωγή. Τα φάρμακα θεωρεί πως τον βοηθάνε αν και είναι πολύ ακριβά. Δε θέλω να σε ωθήσω στα φάρμακα απλά θυμάμαι οτι στους ψυχαναγκασμούς δεν ευθύνεται το άτομο αλλά μια ουσία που δεν παράγει ο εγκέφαλος. 'Αρα δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο μπορείς να το αποφύγεις. Σίγουρα πάντως βλέπω οτι δεν σε αφήνει να ζήσεις αυτό το πράγμα......Το έχεις συζητήσει με ανθρώπους του περιβάλλοντος σου πχ τους δικούς σου ή δε πιστεύεις πως θα καταλάβουν; Μπορεί οτι λέω να είναι μπαρούφες και για τη περίπτωση σου να μην ισχύουν άλλωστε δεν είμαι και ειδικός αλλά αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να το συζητήσεις με κάποιον ειδικό πέρα απο τον ψυχολόγο που από οτι κατάλαβα πας κάντο έστω και για μια απλή ενημέρωση. Καταλαβαίνω πάντως πόσο άσχημο είναι αυτό. Οχι οι ψυχαναγκασμοί αλλά η υπερανάλυση. Τα ανέλυα όλα και αν όλα οσα ανέλυα ή πίστευα τα έλεγα σε κάποιον με περνούσαν για κολλημένο άτομο. Μου έλεγαν οτι δεν ισχύουν , να τα βγάλω απο το μυαλό μου. Οτι παίρνω κάτι μικρό που μου λέει κάποιος και το κάνω τεράστιο χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος.......ήταν μαρτύριο σκέτο...'Ενιωθα σκατά.... . Πες μου όμως υποθετικά πχ αυτό που λες με την κοπέλα ... Τι σκέψεις κάνεις; 'Εχεις ανασφάλειες; Περιέγραψε μου λίγο τι ακριβώς σκέφτεσαι ... Γράψε κάτι ακριβώς όπως το σκέφτεσαι για ένα θέμα....Ίσως να περνάς φάση ή να πιέζεσαι πολύ λόγω του σχολείου. Δηλαδή μη το σιγουρεύουμε οτι χρειάζεσαι ειδικό.... Πως νιώθεις σπίτι σου;

----------


## Moody

Me again ... Μήπως να άλλαζες ψυχολόγο;

----------


## Μητσάκος

Καταρχας δεν εχω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη ή κατι τετοιο για να χρειαζομαι φαρμακα..(και επισης δεν ειμαι κατα των φαρμακων,αντιθετως πριν κατι μηνες που ηταν πολυ εντονα αυτα σκεφτομουν την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη)..Επισης ουτε εγω νιωθω να δεχομαι ''τεραστια'' βοηθεια απο τον ψυχολογο μου..για αυτο μαλιστα το ελλατωσα κιολας και πηγαινω μια φορα το 2μηνο ή 3μηνο (θα πηγαινα περισσοτερο αλλα ειναι και το οικονομικο το θεμα)..Δεν μπορω 
να το εμπιστευτω αυτα σε κανεναν..βεβαια το χα μοιραστει με 2 φιλους μου παλια..αλλα το μετανιωσα γιατι μετα ειχα την φοβια/ανασφαλεια μην με προδωσουν και το πουν καπου ή μπηως με περασουν για κανα τρελο..Κοιτα μπορει να μαι και λιγο υπερβολικος με τον τροπο που το γραψα..οκ ναι,με βασανιζουν αρκετες φορες αυτες οι σκεψεις..δεν με αφηνουν να κανω/απολαυσω καποια πραγματα,αλλα οχι και ολα(εντονα με πιανει οταν δεν κανω κατι που να μου πολυαρεσει ή οταν βαριεμαι και μπορει καμια φορα οταν βγω εξω).
Ωραια θα σου φερω λοιπον το παραδειγμα με το κολλημα..καταρχας να πω οτι απο ερωτικα κολληματα εχω τις χειροτερες εμπειριες..ειδικα θυμαμαι το προηγουμενο καλοκαιρι που εφαγα ενα κολληματακι με την φιλη μου και παιζοταν κατι με εναν αλλον φιλο μου..ειχα πεσει σε καταθλιψη και ειχα πανικοβληθει(οχι κριση πανικου) για αυτο που συμβαινει)..Λοιπον αυτο καταρχας με πιανει οποτε να ναι..δηλαδη η σκεψη θα πεταχτει απο μονη της ''κολλημα με την ταδε''αλλα δεν της δινω σημασια και φευγει κατευθειαν..αν ομως..δω μια κοπελα που μαρεσει και την κοιταω, ή ειμαι με μια κοπελα (ακομα και φιλη) μονοι μας ή αμα μιλησω με μια κοπελα και περασω καλα..Θα μου ρθει η σκεψη'' εφαγα κολλημα τωρα?'' και μετα συνεχιζει με ''γιατι ενιωσα αγχος? ή ''γιατι με επιασε πιεση/ενοχληση στο κεφαλι(αυτο ειδικα συμβαινει για ολες τις φοβιες)'' ή ''γιατι νιωθω ετσι τωρα(ενω δεν νιωθω καπως απλα λογο αγχους το προκαλω ή ειναι απλα η σκεψη )'' και μετα με τεσταρω χαζευοντας την κοπελα (και με πιανει αγχος λογο φοβου) ή φτιαχνω σεναρια στο κεφαλι μου οπου ειμαι χαλια λογο αυτου ή μου ρχετε η σκεψη '' και αμα ισχυει και δεν το ξεπερασω''? ή ''τωρα παει καταστραφηκα''..μετα λεω στον εαυτο μου ξεκολλα..και μετα γινετε χειροτερα..και ολα αυτα που σκεφτομαι τα αναλυω πολυ..επισης αυτη η ιδεα μου ρχετεκιολας αμα π.χ. καθομαι με μια κοπελα (οχι αναγκαστικα μονοι μας) και με πιασει ακυρο αγχος ή κατι τελοςπαντων,πρωτο πραγμα που σκεφτομαι ειναι αυτο..Φαντασου τετοια διαδικασια γινετε με ολα αυτα που φοβαμαι/απασχολουν...Σπιτι μου νιωθω καλα..αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ερχοντε οι σκεψεις..

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Me again ... Μήπως να άλλαζες ψυχολόγο;


Δεν ξερω,δεν θελω να μπω στην διαδικασια να βρω αλλον..επισης εχουμε και θεματα οικονομικα..

----------


## Μητσάκος

Να π.χ. και εχθες και σημερα το κανω..με πιανει αγχος επειδη μου ρχοντε σκεψεις του στυλ ''εχεις ενα απο αυτα που χες παλια''..και μπαινω στο τρυπακι οτι αυτο γινετε(ενω δεν γινετε καν)και σκεφτομαι λες και αυτο που σκεφτομαι ισχυει και αγχονομαι περισσοτερο και οσο περισσοτερο αγχωνομαι,τοσο περισσοτερο φοβαμαι οτι ισχυει+τα τεσταρισματα και οι γενικευσεις που το κανουν ακομα χειροτερα..Τι να κανω?

----------


## Strawhat

Διαβάζω όλα όσα έχετε γράψει μέχρι τώρα και η αλήθεια είναι πως, αν και γενικά είναι δυσάρεστο να συμβαίνει και σε άλλα άτομα αυτό που περιγράφετε και που αφορά κι εμένα, νιώθω μια ανακούφιση που δεν είμαι ο μόνος που βασανίζεται γιατί αυτό είναι εκείνο που πραγματικά νιώθω. Ότι δηλαδή ζω ένα μαρτύριο με ορισμένες μικροχαρές που μερικές φορές ίσως υποχωρεί λίγο μέχρι ένα βαθμό αλλά πάντα υφίσταται μέσα μου. Είμαι δεκαοχτώ χρονών και αυτή η περίοδος είναι μάλλον η πιο μαύρη της ζωής μου. Δε θα κάτσω να γράψω για την περίπτωση μου τώρα γι αυτό το μόνο που θα αναφέρω είναι πως χαίρομαι που τώρα που βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ μπορώ επιτέλους να εξηγήσω σε όποιον είναι διατεθειμένος να ακούσει το γιατί μας συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά. Και δεν το λέω με την έννοια ότι είμαι ένα είδος μεσσία που ήρθε για να διαφωτίσει τον κόσμο μέσα από αυτό το φόρουμ αλλά ακριβώς επειδή κι εγώ έχω προβεί σε υπεραναλύσεις και με είχε απασχολήσει σε υπερβολικά μεγάλο βαθμό το γιατί μου συνέβαιναν όλα αυτά, έχω αναζητηθεί σε πολλούς τομείς όπως η ψυχανάλυση η φιλοσοφία η πολιτική και νομίζω πως έχω καταλήξει τα πράγματα μέσα στο μυαλό μου.

----------


## VickyK

Καλησπέρα σου!!!! λίγο πολύ εδώ "μέσα", έχουμε περάσει τα ίδια... με τη σειρά μου θα σου πω κι εγώ τα ίδια... έκανα όμως από νωρίς (σχετικά) ψυχανάλυση (5χρόνια) και με βοήθησε πολύ!!! Αγχώδη διαταραχή έχω κοινώς!!! Ανάλυση στην υπερανάλυση μια ζωή!!! Άγχος για πράγματα που είχα περάσει, άγχος για πράγματα που μπορεί να περνούσα κ αν δε τα περνούσα, πως θα ήμουν αν τα περνούσα κτλ κτλ... νοσοφοβεία... διαταραχές πανικού... σκέψεις... τρόμος... τι να σου πω.. χάρμα κατάσταση, τα ξέρεις!!! όταν το συνηδειτοποιήσα πραγματικά, το σταμάτησα, όταν πάω να το ξεκινήσω, πάλι το σταματάω κάνοντας συζήτηση με τον εαυτό μου, στο τέλος πετάω και ένα: *έχεις ξεφύγει κοπελιά!!!χιχι!!!*. Θα σου πω και κάτι που εμένα προσωπικά με βοήθησε... άλλοι μπορεί να κοροιδέψουν ή να πούνε αυθυποβολή.. ο καθένας με τις απόψεις του!!! το έριξα στη προσευχή και νιώθω πιο ήρεμη, σκέφτομαι ότι δε φοβάμαι κάτι, εμπιστοσύνη στο Θεό και όλα θα φτιάξουν... Τώρα παλεύω με νέα "ψυχοπραγματάκια" που μου έχουν βγεί και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρω πάλι!!!

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Καλησπέρα σου!!!! λίγο πολύ εδώ "μέσα", έχουμε περάσει τα ίδια... με τη σειρά μου θα σου πω κι εγώ τα ίδια... έκανα όμως από νωρίς (σχετικά) ψυχανάλυση (5χρόνια) και με βοήθησε πολύ!!! Αγχώδη διαταραχή έχω κοινώς!!! Ανάλυση στην υπερανάλυση μια ζωή!!! Άγχος για πράγματα που είχα περάσει, άγχος για πράγματα που μπορεί να περνούσα κ αν δε τα περνούσα, πως θα ήμουν αν τα περνούσα κτλ κτλ... νοσοφοβεία... διαταραχές πανικού... σκέψεις... τρόμος... τι να σου πω.. χάρμα κατάσταση, τα ξέρεις!!! όταν το συνηδειτοποιήσα πραγματικά, το σταμάτησα, όταν πάω να το ξεκινήσω, πάλι το σταματάω κάνοντας συζήτηση με τον εαυτό μου, στο τέλος πετάω και ένα: *έχεις ξεφύγει κοπελιά!!!χιχι!!!*. Θα σου πω και κάτι που εμένα προσωπικά με βοήθησε... άλλοι μπορεί να κοροιδέψουν ή να πούνε αυθυποβολή.. ο καθένας με τις απόψεις του!!! το έριξα στη προσευχή και νιώθω πιο ήρεμη, σκέφτομαι ότι δε φοβάμαι κάτι, εμπιστοσύνη στο Θεό και όλα θα φτιάξουν... Τώρα παλεύω με νέα "ψυχοπραγματάκια" που μου έχουν βγεί και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρω πάλι!!!


Σου ρχοντε παραλογες ιδεες,τεσταρεις τον εαυτο σου και τετοια δηλαδη?Εγω δεν ξερω τι κανω ακριβως :Ρ αλλα επισκεφτομαι εναν ψυχολογο-ψυχοθεραπευτη μια στο τοσο (επειδη δεν μας περισσευουν για να πηγαινω τακτικα)..Οταν θυμασαι κατι απο αυτα που χεις περασει τι σε πιανει ακριβως και τι κανεις για να το σταματησεις?

----------


## VickyK

Τι είπες τώρα..!!!??? ΝΑΙ τεσταρω τον εαυτό μου συνέχεια.. Κάποτε για το καθετί,από το πιο απλό.. Τι να σου πω? Γιατί έκανα τη τάδε κίνηση κ αν την έκανα αλλιώς? Παράλογες ιδέες? Έφτιαχνα στο μυαλό μου παράλογες ιστορίες,καλές κ κακές.. Κάποιες φορές ακόμη το κάνω,λόγω υπεραναλυσης των πραγμάτων.. Το χω στο αίμα μου,όταν πάει να ξεκινήσει.. Σκέφτομαι ότι δε πρέπει να τα πολυκουραζω κ όπως έρθουν.. Να σταματήσω ψυχαναγκασμους γιατί μόνο σε κακό μου βγαίνουν.. Πχ.. Το ποτήρι που θα ακουμπησω στο σουβερ να είναι στη μέση.. Μετά σκέφτομαι.. Κ αν δεν είναι τι θα πάθω?!!! Τα αφήνω όλα όπως έρθουν!προσπαθώ να κοντρολαρω το ίδιο μου το μυαλό! Βασικα.. Εγώ όλα αυτα τα παθαινα από άγχος κ τρελή ανάλυση! Οπότε προσπαθώ να αποβαλω αυτα τα δύο!

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Τι είπες τώρα..!!!??? ΝΑΙ τεσταρω τον εαυτό μου συνέχεια.. Κάποτε για το καθετί,από το πιο απλό.. Τι να σου πω? Γιατί έκανα τη τάδε κίνηση κ αν την έκανα αλλιώς? Παράλογες ιδέες? Έφτιαχνα στο μυαλό μου παράλογες ιστορίες,καλές κ κακές.. Κάποιες φορές ακόμη το κάνω,λόγω υπεραναλυσης των πραγμάτων.. Το χω στο αίμα μου,όταν πάει να ξεκινήσει.. Σκέφτομαι ότι δε πρέπει να τα πολυκουραζω κ όπως έρθουν.. Να σταματήσω ψυχαναγκασμους γιατί μόνο σε κακό μου βγαίνουν.. Πχ.. Το ποτήρι που θα ακουμπησω στο σουβερ να είναι στη μέση.. Μετά σκέφτομαι.. Κ αν δεν είναι τι θα πάθω?!!! Τα αφήνω όλα όπως έρθουν!προσπαθώ να κοντρολαρω το ίδιο μου το μυαλό! Βασικα.. Εγώ όλα αυτα τα παθαινα από άγχος κ τρελή ανάλυση! Οπότε προσπαθώ να αποβαλω αυτα τα δύο!


Ποο τα ιδια ομως :Ρ..ειδικα ο ψυχαναγκασμος που ανεφερες εχω και εγω τετοιους παρομοιους!!Δεν εχεις καλυτερεψει καθολου απο τοτε που ξεκινησε ολο αυτο?

----------


## VickyK

Κοίτα.. Θεωρώ ότι αυτό συμβαίνει σε άτομα συναισθηματικα φορτισμενα κ σε άτομα που θέλουν να δείχνουν το καλύτερο εαυτό τους στους άλλους.. Γι αυτό κ τα τεστακια.. Τέτοια ήμουν κ εγώ! Ειδικά όπως λες στις σχέσεις,ερωτικές κ φιλικές!! Με το να αναλύουμε τα πάντα,χάνουμε καμία φορά την ουσία, χάνουμε στιγμές.. Σου λέω.. Όταν σκάει το σύνδρομο της υπεραναλυσης..λέω: δε μπορείς να κανεις κάτι,ας εισαι ο εαυτός σου κ τέλος!

----------


## VickyK

Ναι καλυτερεψα,με πολύ προσπάθεια κ πίεση του εαυτού μου.. Απλά όταν πάει να με πιάσει κάτι,το αναγνωρίζω κ το σταματαω!

----------


## Μητσάκος

> Κοίτα.. Θεωρώ ότι αυτό συμβαίνει σε άτομα συναισθηματικα φορτισμενα κ σε άτομα που θέλουν να δείχνουν το καλύτερο εαυτό τους στους άλλους.. Γι αυτό κ τα τεστακια.. Τέτοια ήμουν κ εγώ! Ειδικά όπως λες στις σχέσεις,ερωτικές κ φιλικές!! Με το να αναλύουμε τα πάντα,χάνουμε καμία φορά την ουσία, χάνουμε στιγμές.. Σου λέω.. Όταν σκάει το σύνδρομο της υπεραναλυσης..λέω: δε μπορείς να κανεις κάτι,ας εισαι ο εαυτός σου κ τέλος!


Τοσο καιρο ομως δεν σε εχει κουρασει?..Εχεις σκεφτει ποτε να επισκεφτεις εναν ψυχιατρο μπας και σου βρει πιο αμεσους τροπους αντιμετωπισης?( το λεω αυτο χωρις να υπονοω οτιδηποτε)

----------


## poulim

Βαικα μιας και ανοιξατε αυτο το θεμα με τις κατα φαντασιαν ασθενιες.ηθελα να ρωτησω και γω κατι με την σειρα μου...μετα τις κλασικες εξετασεις που παντα κανει ενας αρρωστοφοβικος με το πρωτο περιεργο συμπτωμα που θα νιωσε(καρδιολογραφηματα,εξ ετασεις αιματος,θυρωειδη,τεστ κοποσεως,παθολογο,ενδοκριν ολογο κτλ),ηθελα να ρωτησω για ενα συμπτωμα που νιωθω αλλα δεν το χω βρει στο ιντερνετ :P...νιωθω στον λαιμο μου σαν κομπο αλλα σαν να με χτυπαει,σαν να νιωθω τον σφυγμο μου στον λαιμο μου...και βασικα το νιωθω με το που το σκεφτομαι...με το που σηκωνομαι απο το κρεβατι το πρωι αυτο εχω στο μυαλο μου...υπαρχει κανεις μαυτο το συμπτωμα?

----------


## billv

> Σου ρχοντε παραλογες ιδεες,τεσταρεις τον εαυτο σου και τετοια δηλαδη?Εγω δεν ξερω τι κανω ακριβως :Ρ αλλα επισκεφτομαι εναν ψυχολογο-ψυχοθεραπευτη μια στο τοσο (επειδη δεν μας περισσευουν για να πηγαινω τακτικα)..Οταν θυμασαι κατι απο αυτα που χεις περασει τι σε πιανει ακριβως και τι κανεις για να το σταματησεις?


παρεπιπτοντως τα τεσταρισματα γινονται μονο και μονο για να καταφερουμε να απαλεινουμε το αγχος των αρνητικων σκεψεων με το να του λεμε τεσταρε το και αν δεις οτι πραγματι αυτο που σκεφτεσαι δεν ισχυει ολα καλα αλλα συνηθως αυτο οδηγει σε ακομα μεγαλυτερο αγχος !!!

----------

